# unfilled MMTP spots?



## Gino4 (10 Jan 2014)

Does anyone know how many MMTP spots went unfilled this year? The CF is hiring MOTP-types like mad and its made me curious...

Thanks!


----------



## DAA (10 Jan 2014)

Gino4 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how many MMTP spots went unfilled this year? The CF is hiring MOTP-types like mad and its made me curious...
> 
> Thanks!



2 short of 2 dozen.

If you are good at math, you can figure it out...


----------



## Gino4 (15 Jan 2014)

22 spots went unfilled?!?!?

Are you serious?


----------



## DAA (15 Jan 2014)

Gino4 said:
			
		

> 22 spots went unfilled?!?!?
> 
> Are you serious?



 :nod:


----------



## Gino4 (15 Jan 2014)

How did you come across this info?


----------



## PokaYoke (13 Jun 2014)

Gino4 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how many MMTP spots went unfilled this year? The CF is hiring MOTP-types like mad and its made me curious...
> 
> Thanks!



There were five MMTP seats.  I do not know if they were all filled or not but given their competitiveness, I suspect they were all filled.

You can take a look at the strategic intake plan (SIP) on the DGPR site to see the forecast of seat distribution for upcoming years.  However, this changes each year with the AMOR.


----------

